# Guppy FUNGUS?



## miyu (Nov 4, 2008)

My female guppy was so strong and agressive until yesterday, I noticed she suddenly had a cream coloured bump on one side of her body. It seems to be bulging out a little, and even her scales over the area are fraying. I can't find a diagnosis - but my closest guess is fungus? Can she get it from eating too much food? Please help if you know anything! Thanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't diagnose without pictures... 
However, it almost every case, disease is a result of water quality. So start with a few consecutive days of 25% partial water changes. 

It is very possible to have water quality problems EVEN IF ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and hardness are all testing "ok". There is a lot of chemistry taking place inside that glass box, so these regular partials are necessary to ensure long term success.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

You sure she just isn't pregnant? Best if you post pics, that way we can diagnose properly...


----------



## miyu (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty sure this isnt pregnancy. And I'm pretty consistent with partial water changes.

This cream coloured growth is pretty large, taking up her bottom of her abdomen, and is only visible from her right side.

Sorry, I only have camera phone... but i'll upload the pics i have. Thanks.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I can't see the picture properly. Would you be able to take the picture while the flash is on?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I *think* I see what you're talking about... But the picture is not clear enough for me to say fungus or tumor (or anything else for that matter). A better picture will certainly help, is the mass fluffy or fleshy?

Can you post tank parameters, and who all lives in the tank? How often do you preform water changes and how much water is changed?


----------



## miyu (Nov 4, 2008)

*Rip*

RIP lil lady...  she was so beautiful too...


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

That's to bad Miyu. But I guess once you learn what happened, you can take steps to prevent it so it doesn't happen again.  Like they said above, disease is usually cause of water quality... do you have a master test kit for checking levels of ammonia, nitrate, nitrites, and ph? do you do weekly water changes?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Most likely bacterial infection often mistaken for true fungal infections which rarely occur. Maracyn is the solution here usually.


----------

